# Cleaver Trimpots



## Diatrive (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello all,

 Can someone give me the rundown on the 2 internal trimpots of this pedal?

Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Apr 4, 2019)

The trimpots bias each of the JFETs.   There is a testpoint below each trimpot.   

Adjust each trimpot so that it's corresponding testpoint measures approximately 9VDC.


----------



## Diatrive (Apr 5, 2019)

Ahhh okay. Sorry I am pretty new and have not had to do anything like this. I assume you use the multimeter and put one on the pad. 
I don't know where, and if red or black you put the second one.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Robert (Apr 5, 2019)

Ahh gotcha, no problem.

Set your DMM to measure DC voltage.

Put the black lead on ground.   This can be the square pad of the potentiometer or one of the jacks.

Put the red lead on one of the test points and adjust the trim pot on that side until you read around 9VDC.


----------



## Diatrive (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks again. That is a huge help.


----------



## Diatrive (Apr 9, 2019)

I hate to be a bother but I am still running into trouble. The side with 2 capacitors works okay and I could bias it to 9. The other side won't go lower than 12.8 and it is distorted in a harsh way. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zgrav (Apr 9, 2019)

sounds like there is a problem in your board somewhere.  start by swapping out the transistor to see if that might be the problem (just because that is an easy and quick thing to do).  if that does not work, I suggest that you check out some of the other requests for help in the forums to look for suggestions on how to start troubleshooting your board.  

that will give you more info about your board to share here if you have not found and fixed the problem.


----------



## baloubass (Jun 27, 2019)

Diatrive said:


> I hate to be a bother but I am still running into trouble. The side with 2 capacitors works okay and I could bias it to 9. The other side won't go lower than 12.8 and it is distorted in a harsh way. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello, did you found the problem, i just end my cleaver to and have the same problem.
Thank
Marc


----------



## Diatrive (Jun 27, 2019)

Sorry, mine ended up in the trashcan  : (


----------



## Robert (Jun 27, 2019)

Like zgrav mentioned above, it sounds like you might need to replace Q2 (JFET just below the trimmer that isn't working)

If they're socketed I would swap them and see if the problem moves to the other side.    If so, you can be fairly confident the JFET is the problem.


----------



## HousTom (May 22, 2020)

This trimpot/bias information seems like something that belongs in the build doc ....


----------



## Bobbyd67 (May 24, 2020)

HousTom said:


> This trimpot/bias information seems like something that belongs in the build doc ....



The way I see it ... Detailed build docs are great but if it comes at the cost of the numbers of new releases I'd rather have the ones we have now  !

Plus the forum is full of lots o people ready to help!

But yeah it was a bit of a shock at first for me too ! I got used to madbeans build doc xD so when I first started doing pedalpcb builds it was kinda weird, but you get used to it ! There was a time where there was no schematic too ^^


----------

